# Stems growing high roots?



## Stimz (Aug 18, 2009)

I have several stem plants and they all seem to be sprouting roots high up on the stem. Rotala Green(very healthy and fast growing), Pogostemon Erectum (though not as often now as the growth is probably 3x what it was before) and Star Grass(very few transparent/black leaves). Is this due to a nutrient deficiency in the water column, or maybe too many nutrients? or is this just common to the type of plants and must be trimmed often?

Thanks!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Stimz,

Those are aerial roots, it is common for them to grow. It does not indicate a problem. Some plant types grow them more than others.


----------

